
Ask HN: How is Netflix's streaming quality so pathetic? - codeknight11
I am just curious what&#x27;s the structural difference Netflix&#x27;s streaming implementation and others like YouTube&#x2F;Vimeo? 
I can stream 4K content without any hiccups on YouTube but Netflix struggles even with 480P
======
phillipseamore
Never had an issue with Netflix and quality is usually much better than on
other platforms.

Have you checked [https://fast.com/](https://fast.com/) to see what speed you
get from their servers and what servers are closest to you?

